
Show HN: Varmail.me – A tiny, free API for emailing yourself - tdeck
https://varmail.me
======
tdeck
In case anyone is curious, the code for this is on github:
[https://github.com/tdeck/varmail](https://github.com/tdeck/varmail)

------
detaro
Sounds cool, I've wanted an easy way to get webhook-to-mail for services etc
for a while! (without using a transactional mail provider that might be used
for spamming if something goes wrong)

It would be nice to have the documentation available without a signup though.
I fed it a mailinator-address, but that's just unnecessary work.

~~~
tdeck
Thanks for trying it out! You're right, I need to have more on the front page.
I just added a quick explanation, but I'll have to work on my copywriting
skills. In retrospect, it seems a bit shady to make people type their email in
to see what this is, but all I'll ever use your emails for is 1) to send
login/activation emails and 2) to send things you POSTed to your endpoints.

I built this out of frustration with those little edge cases where you want an
app or script to be able to notify you by email, but don't want to leave your
Gmail username/password lying around (often necessary with SMTP) or bother
signing up and verifying a domain with one of the general-purpose
transactional email services. I'm already finding lots of little uses for
this.

~~~
detaro
thanks for moving the example!

This combines very well with [https://hook.io/](https://hook.io/), maybe you
could get them to put a reference to your project in the docs for people who
want e-mail notifications.

------
dsernst
Very clever. I've used `echo 'foobar' | mail myname@gmail.com` before, but
this sounds nice too. Are there particular advantages you'd highlight with
this method over that?

